# Gold like dust particles on rafters in attic



## Bob Mariani

it is just the sap of the lumber leaching out as the wood dries


----------



## Windows on Wash

Did someone say....GOLD!?


----------



## daluu

Windows on Wash said:


> Did someone say....GOLD!?


Haha, that would be nice. That's what the color seems to be closest to rather than say yellow, orange. Maybe amber is next closest. From where I see it, it is shiny so used gold as the analogous color.


----------



## daluu

Bob Mariani said:


> it is just the sap of the lumber leaching out as the wood dries


Thanks, that's good to know.


----------



## daluu

I just came across this article today: http://savenrg.com/venting.htm, but rather than you browse to look it over, the gist of my thread update is this particular info from that article:












> If you see these balls of sap boiled out of your rafters, your attic has inadequate venting. This makes your home hot, dries out your structural framing and is an indication your may be spending too much to maintain interior comfort.


this matches with what I saw awhile back, so should I worry about my attic ventilation in the affected area? Might it be underventilated? I live in California and last time I checked, didn't notice any past moisture or mold indicators in the attic, just that sap stuff.

My house doesn't get too hot in summer usually, but can still be pretty hot on the hottest days 90s-100 (with not much wind during then night to cool down). Having home be heat/cool efficient isn't my primary concern (don't have central A/C/heat) but rather longetivity of the attic and roof.


----------



## kwikfishron

You never mention how your roof is vented now. Do you have vents at the eves and ridge?


----------



## Windows on Wash

+1

pictures help here.


----------



## OldNBroken

looks like sap to me


----------



## daluu

Ok since asked, I've uploaded photos of the roof/attic in question. There's a photo of the single gable vent of the attic, 2 eyebrow/dormer vents on rooftop, one photo of a section of the inside of the attic (rest of attic is like that), and re-showing original photo of the sap on my rafters (original link obsolete). There are no soffit/eave vents, and no ridge vents

It appears at least that my sap isn't as excreted as the one in the mentioned online article. But then again, that was a close up photo, and mine is not as close up. The attic, roof has been like this for at least 10 years.


----------



## Windows on Wash

Not enough venting to be certain from those small roof top and gable end vents.

How old is the roof?

Either way, you need some more airflow ASAP.


----------



## daluu

Roof should be about 12 yrs, it was last reroofed in 2002, and the room addition & attic was built back then.

So what would happen if I leave venting as is? As I mentioned it has been vented this way for ~12yrs.

And if I am to add more venting, where do you suggest adding it? Ridge vent, more dormer vents, or break out some holes in stucco by eaves for soffit/eave vents? There may be some insulation by the walls of the eave. If dormer vents how many more to add?

One roofer proposed 2 o'hagin exhaust vents (replace dormers), adding 3 frameless intake screen vents (appears to be at the eave/wall). The other roofer proposals made no mention of venting changes from current roof.


----------



## ddawg16

I get that sap in lumber that is sitting outside in the shade. 

While it's always good to have plenty of ventilation.....I really doubt your attic ventilation is the cause...

Wood does that....some more than others. It's all over my house....besides, you're in San Jose.....never too hot......never too cold.

Nothing to worry about....go have a beer.


----------



## Gymschu

Lotta sap:


----------

